# Basement Auto Racers of Florida



## carl72 (Feb 13, 2007)

B.A.R.F. Saturday Thunder 10/04/08 

Basement Auto Racers ofFlorida
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The American short track season got underway for the members of B.A.R.F. Saturday night. With the start of the clubs Saturday Thunder racing series. Racing three classes of American short track racing classics. Knoxville Sprint Cars, Outlaw Dirt Modifieds, and Street Stock cars. After the evenings racing was completed at South Marion Raceway.
The racers headed over to the newly built Hurricane Raceway in Ocala. Carl Ross the new track owner, and builder invited the racers over for a testing session. The racers spent the rest of the evening, turning laps at Carl's new B.A.R.F. oval track. Future plans include Saturday racing at Hurricane Raceway, and the Coleman Speedrome. In addition to the South Marion Raceway track. 

Here are the results of Saturday's racing racing events.

Artin Street Stock "Bomber" cars
1st. Larry Granger - 98 Laps
2nd. Roger Graham - 96 Laps
3rd. Carl Ross - 93 Laps

B.A.M. Outlaw Dirt Modifieds
1st. Carl Ross - 98 Laps
2nd. Larry Granger - 96 Laps
3rd. Roger Graham - 90 Laps

Knoxville Sprint Cars
1st. Larry Granger - 100 Laps
2nd. Roger Graham - 95 Laps
3rd. Carl Ross - 93 Laps


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like you guys are having fun. Wish my health would let me drive down and race with you.

CHEERS!
TOM


----------



## carl72 (Feb 13, 2007)

Members of the Basement Auto Racers of Florida. (B.A.R.F.) Met at Derek's Raceway in Ocala Florida Wednesday night. In their first racing event of October 2008.

Here are the results of the events at Derek's Octoberfest.

Vintage Stock Cars

1st. Larry Granger . . . . . . . . . . 60 Laps . . . Plymouth Roadrunner
2nd. Carl Ross . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 56 Laps . . . Dodge Charger Daytona
3rd. Derek Manetti . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .54 Laps . . . Plymouth Roadrunner

Knoxville Sprint Cars*

1st Derek Manetti . . . . . . . . . . .62 Laps . . . Hooker Headers Sprinter
2nd Larry Granger . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .61 Laps . . . Miller High Life Sprinter
3rd. Carl Ross . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .49 Laps . . . Ross Custom Wing Sprinter
* Voted as Racers Choice

Modern Formula One Cars

1st. Larry Granger . . . . . . . . . . .69 Laps . . . Panasonic Toyota
2nd. Carl Ross . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .67 Laps . . . Ferrari Factory Works
3rd. Derek Manetti . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .64 Laps . . . Sauber Petronas

Slot.It LeMans Prototype Cars

1st. Carl Ross . . . . . . . . . . . . . .71 Laps . . . Silk Cut Jaguar
2nd. Larry Granger . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .70 Laps . . . Rothmans Porsche
3rd. Derek Manetti . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .70 Laps . . . Mercedes Sauber
Very close racing throughout the LeMans event.
Second and third places decided by feet at the end of the last heat..!

NEWS ITEMS
Carl Ross reported that his new Hurricane Raceway is very close to completion. The addition of a timing and scoring system is all thats needed to complete the project. Otherwise, Hurricane Raceway is now fully functional for testing and practice sessions. Racers discussed the methods they use to make foam silicone tires for the non-magnet cars. It was discussed and voted on by the racers present. That the "TransAm" class be removed from the list of scheduled club events. In it's place will be a "Racer's Choice" class. The TransAm class of cars is not being eliminated, just not regularly scheduled. The "Racers Choice" race will be voted on by entry's at each particular Race Night event.

NEXT MAGNET CAR RACE NIGHT
WEDNESDAY OCTOBER 22, 2008
South Marion Raceway
Belleview, Florida
Practice at 6:00 PM - Racing at 7:00 PM
Vintage Carrera Stock Cars - Racers Choice Cars
Modern Formula One Cars - Slot.It LeMans Cars

Saturday Thunder Racing Every Saturday Night.!
Sprint Cars - Street Stock - B.A.M. Outlaw Modifieds
South Marion Raceway
Practice at 6:00 PM - Racing at 7:00 PM

The Basement Auto Racers of Florida. (B.A.R.F.)
Is a group of mature, fun "Gearheads".
That race 1/32nd scale cars in central Florida.
Located near Ocala and ''The Villages" communities.
New or visiting racers are always welcome.
If you'd like to join us for an evening of fast fun.
Please contact Larry at : [email protected]


----------



## rjdel (Dec 10, 2008)

*1:32 in South FL?*

Martin County Area: looking for 1:32 or 1:43 slot racing with Adults and Kids?
Any tracks in South FL area Vero to Palm Beach area?


----------



## KhushbuMalik (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi,

Have fun! 


Regards,
Khushbu Malik
Buick Steering


----------

